# Stain on splash panel



## Pjay611 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi guys

I've noticed some marks on the splash panel on my Silvia. For some reason Won't wipe off.

Anyone got tips on getting rid of this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

It's hard to tell, but they look like calcium / hard water marks? Have you tried a microfibre cloth slightly damp with steam from the steam wand, and then dry that with the dry part of the microfibre cloth?


----------



## Pjay611 (Dec 12, 2016)

Haven't tried that yet. But yes I think it's hard water marks. It's a little irritating considering I clean my machine after each use. For some reason I hadn't wipe that part before leaving the machine to rest.


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

You could try Bar Keepers Friend Power Cream - works amazingly on getting water marks etc off my Le Creuset stainless steel pans, which are a bugger to keep clean. It's pretty gentle. Might be worth giving it a go. http://www.lakeland.co.uk/24252/Bar-Keepers-Friend-Power-Cream-350ml


----------



## Pjay611 (Dec 12, 2016)

Beth71 said:


> You could try Bar Keepers Friend Power Cream - works amazingly on getting water marks etc off my Le Creuset stainless steel pans, which are a bugger to keep clean. It's pretty gentle. Might be worth giving it a go. http://www.lakeland.co.uk/24252/Bar-Keepers-Friend-Power-Cream-350ml


Thank you beth71 I shall look into this product.


----------



## Pjay611 (Dec 12, 2016)

Here's another shot


----------

